# New starter box rumor.



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

So I saw this pop up on my facebook feed and now im kinda hopeful. 



> The birds have been tweeting and we have word of what the next Warhammer 40,000 boxed starter set will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take salt as needed and discuss.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If true - cool, BA vs Orks is a pretty cool matchup.

But it's false. Mainly because it's unprecedented, and GW aren't going to collapse supplements into the main rulebook to save you money.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds plausible and sensible.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting into orks and eying the Assault on black reach box. If this is true this will save me some money in the long run.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am dying of salt poisoning. i call bullshit, this means that WH40K will have two starter sets

1, the continuence of Dark Vengeance into 7th Edition and 

2, now a non-7th Edition starter set of Blood Angels and Orks, which on first look has the Orks at a real disadvantage in points.

Bullshit and salt.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

It may need to be taken with Salt. 

But, if the idea that their isn't going to be a 7th edd(see the Link on the first Link), then the idea has quite a bit of merit. And would be a good move by GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

problem with rumours like this is they have become harder and harder to dismiss when you consider GWs almost erratic releases in the last 2 years, people (including me) said GW would never release a starter set with chapter specific marine in it, well we know how that turned out, given that they did, it wouldn't be totally out of the question to do it again as the sales for DA and chaos marines will be starting to drop off as they are far from the most current armies, if Orks are coming this year and Blood angels, it would make perfect business sense to move to a new starter set and as sales potential goes Blood angels are far better sellers than DA and Orks will always sell well if they have an upto date codex as they are a very popular army that suffers from getting left at the bottom of the pile to update too often.

That said this would be a totally new direction for GW, but then again they have been doing a lot of new direction stuff lately so you cant rule it out, its just crazy enough to happen, timing makes sense too, september is GWs regular slot for drumming up sales for 40k and the march into autumn/winter period.

the more i contemplate it, the more it makes sense,it costs feck all to produce,it refreshes a core product that introduces people to the game while also being attractive to players who already are playing, gives a massive shot in the arm to two popular armies. Just not sure of the composition of the units, seems unlikely they would put 2 jump pack units in the box and the fortification seems a bit vague and unlikely, scenery takes up some serious sprue space and adds alot of weight (seriously weigh a cities of death box and then weight another 3 sprue kit its three times the weight or more).


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> problem with rumours like this is they have become harder and harder to dismiss when you consider GWs almost erratic releases in the last 2 years, people (including me) said GW would never release a starter set with chapter specific marine in it, well we know how that turned out, given that they did, it wouldn't be totally out of the question to do it again as the sales for DA and chaos marines will be starting to drop off as they are far from the most current armies, if Orks are coming this year and Blood angels, it would make perfect business sense to move to a new starter set and as sales potential goes Blood angels are far better sellers than DA and Orks will always sell well if they have an upto date codex as they are a very popular army that suffers from getting left at the bottom of the pile to update too often.


all this and the possible release of all Chaos models from the current box,
while i'm still sceptical - maybe, just maybe


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Also, as in, more than 5 cultists in a box? :good:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm intrigued that this is a rumour. Its not the first time I have heard rumblings of rolling rule sets, but I'm not sure how that will work in practice. With digital only rules its fine, as incrementals realeases can be automatically updated, but when somebody shells out for a hardback book, they don't want it outdated within 6 months.

Also orks? Its always possible but is it usual for GW to use the same enemy in subsequent dual army starter boxed set releases?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> Also orks? Its always possible but is it usual for GW to use the same enemy in subsequent dual army starter boxed set releases?


they have already been used opposition twice out of five sets so it wouldn't be totally unprecedented, plus as i said they are popular, they are fun and easy to relate to for total newbs to the hobby, the chaos marines are a little harder to explain than "big green ugly Aliens who love to fight"


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Achaylus72 said:


> 2, now a non-7th Edition starter set of Blood Angels and Orks, which on first look has the Orks at a real disadvantage in points.


Points disadvantages are pretty normal. Team Chaos in Dark Vengeance is ridiculously weak. Team Dark Eldar in the 3rd Edition Set was also ridiculously weak. 

But it's possible that the boxed set is 5 man squads for the Assault and Tactical, not the full ten-man. If you drop the set down to 15 Marines (including a "double sized" kit like Assault Marines) and 2 character models (1 extra for LE), then it becomes more realistic and comparable to previous editions like AoBR, BFM and AoBR. 



bitsandkits said:


> s, people (including me) said GW would never release a starter set with chapter specific marine in it, well we know how that turned out


I was one of those people at first, and then it made complete sense. I posted about it on B&C the other day. Blood Angels are different enough from Dark Angels, but also not so generic that the boxed set is too attractive. 
Why would you not want it to be too attractive? Simple. The boxed set is more expensive to put together than a regular kit. It has all kinds of other stuff in it, and is wasteful. The biggest "problem" with AOBR, and why I think they went with DA for the DV set, was that AOBR was way too good of a deal. You could use the "Ultramarines" in it to be _any_ chapter, and EBay was always flooded with the models from it being sold as individual lots. Meanwhile think of how many discarded rulebooks, templates, dice, etc that meant.

It was incredibly wasteful, from both an environmental perspective and from a business perspective. If all people wanted were the models, the profit potential is higher if you can just get them to buy the models by themselves. With DV, the set does what it is supposed to. It serves as a starter kit. Sure, there are people still buying it for the models, but I'd guess the volume of DV sets being moved is far lower than AoBR sets.

I think the volume of the box contents seem a bit exaggerated with the idea of there being 70-something. If there's an Orkification in it, it's going to be something fairly small. Think more along the lines of the crashed lander from BFM.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A starter kit with BA in it?

For my wallet's sake, I hope it isn't true.

For my armies sake, I hope it is.


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

The Ork fortification might be something like an Aegis line.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

As B&K pointed out it is hard to totally dismiss this a bullshit since GW has done some releases that are unusual. The timing would be about right to get people warmed up to buy stuff for the holiday season to build up the armies from the starter box set. And orks do seem easy to explain to new players "the green guy run forward and smash things" and if they get their new codex rumored in July-August then putting them in the box makes more sense. 

I hope it is true because it is ork stuff and I am always wanting new ork stuff to build my waagh up .


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

From a business standpoint this makes perfect sense. GW's sales dropped 2013 from 2012 in part because they were competing with the Dark Vengence release in 2012. No codex, even one as popular as the Space Marines, can compete with a starter kit. By releasing annual starter kits, as well as new codexes, you have a better chance of consistent sales numbers. Makes perfect business sense to me.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

afnolte said:


> The Ork fortification might be something like an Aegis line.


The old Ork Barricade is the same dimensions as the Aegis, so this may in fact be what it is. GW still carries it. Also the FW Flakk Gun is the perfect Quad Gun.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

psactionman said:


> By releasing annual starter kits, as well as new codexes, you have a better chance of consistent sales numbers. Makes perfect business sense to me.


If it were to work like this I would expect Bi annual releases


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This is interesting. A little similar to Magic the Gatherings annual Core Set.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> This is interesting. A little similar to Magic the Gatherings annual Core Set.


When you put it that way, I really like the idea. Unique characters/rules would definitely help keep things fresh.

I just wish Krannon was unique in some way, and could be fielded as an undivided lord. Maybe his sword as a Daemon Weapon or something. Some flava. I bet this will come with the event's rules, though. Damn, I hope it does. How boring would that be? A boring lord with a plasma pistol, power sword, and 5+ invuln save leading a campaign.

Also, Blood Angels versus Orks sounds awesome. I accept the mandatory Astartes presence (though I would have liked Space Wolves a little more). If the quality of the sculpts is anything close to Dark Vengeance, I'm very excited to see some ornate artificer plate and weaponry. 

Orks FTW. Can never go wrong with orks.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

ntaw said:


> A starter kit with BA in it?
> 
> For my wallet's sake, I hope it isn't true.
> 
> For my armies sake, I hope it is.


This... And I was thinking of starting the new orks :/


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

venomlust said:


> When you put it that way, I really like the idea. Unique characters/rules would definitely help keep things fresh.


It was the first thing to come to mind. If true, I may split it with a friend.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Reading what B&K wrote and others, i am now of the opinion that i am warming up to BA v Orks as they say you can't have too many Orks, and oh hell i admit the other day i got out my current Blood Angels codex and on a whimsy i put together a wishlist of building a Blood Angels Army considering the poor bastards are Khorne followers but aren't classy enought to admit it.

Also yeah i agree and considering what GW does it makes perfect sense.

I still have some bullshit and salt on hand, any takers?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought DV was a great set. Felt very fresh, and with the model quality, generated lots of excitement. I can see how GW would make moves toward putting out more of these sets. No complaints from me, I've even been eying the fantasy one.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

can you turn the ba into ultramarines or a different chapter


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see the advantage of a bi annual release to GW. It could extend the life of each version meaning they have the opportunity to ensure all codexes and army books are created for a particular version. This is with the caveat that the last few codexes of any particular version is designed for the next one.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

IF the rumor is true, the fortification sort of seems ... out of place for Orks. They're usually the aggressor.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> This... And I was thinking of starting the new orks :/


Shit, I have 4 armies. I could have 5....why not Orks??



KarnalBloodfist said:


> IF the rumor is true, the fortification sort of seems ... out of place for Orks. They're usually the aggressor.


Astute. Fortifications force static play and that is decidedly un-orky.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> IF the rumor is true, the fortification sort of seems ... out of place for Orks. They're usually the aggressor.


Not if the new set has missions such as what DV has/had and the BA has to attack the Ork fortifications, make perfect sense.


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds interesting but im incredibly board with SM. AoBR, DV next this. Cmon give the rest of the impirium a chance IG vs Nids has always been my fav matchup! And the most plausable aswel XD


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

surely the word would be Orkification?


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Hewbear said:


> Sounds interesting but im incredibly board with SM. AoBR, DV next this. Cmon give the rest of the impirium a chance IG vs Nids has always been my fav matchup! And the most plausable aswel XD


Will never happen. Starter kits are to introduce new players, and Space Marines are the flagship product for 40K.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> surely the word would be Orkification?


hou0lU8WMgo


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Astute. Fortifications force static play and that is decidedly un-orky.


Any good boss has to have a proppa fort to show how powerful he is.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, I'd like to see more fortifications for the various races. I can't believe that Eldar would carry around Imperial defense lines and Bastions.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Actually, I'd like to see more fortifications for the various races. I can't believe that Eldar would carry around Imperial defense lines and Bastions.


Sub-contracting the building work....? :laugh:


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Sub-contracting the building work....? :laugh:


Would they understand the concept of tea breaks though??? :drinks:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

the_barwn said:


> Would they understand the concept of tea breaks though???


Then again, no-one outside of the UK does either xD


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Sub-contracting the building work....? :laugh:


*Waits for the 40k equivalent of Polish builders and plumbers*


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nordicus said:


> Then again, no-one outside of the UK does either xD


I'm American, I'll take a tea break. I take coffee breaks at works, replace the coffee with tea, BAM, tea break.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm American, I'll take a tea break. I take coffee breaks at works, replace the coffee with tea, BAM, tea break.


*Mind blown*


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> *Mind blown*


Brace yourself,
I'm a brit and I don't have tea breaks.............


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Brace yourself,
> I'm a brit and I don't have tea breaks.............


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Brace yourself,
> I'm a brit and I don't have tea breaks.............


Bet you eat crumpets though ...:sarcastichand:

BTW ... what the fuck is a Crumpet? I honestly have no fucking idea.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Brace yourself,
> I'm a brit and I don't have tea breaks.............


I agree, I am a brit (Though I do live in the states), and I don't do tea breaks. 

Iam also only not drinking a cup or tea when I am drinking beer or sleeping!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got back from work, took a coffee break in a parking lot. It was great.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Bet you eat crumpets though ...:sarcastichand:
> 
> BTW ... what the fuck is a Crumpet? I honestly have no fucking idea.


Only one of the most delicious things you'll evber eat if have the chance. Being one of the collonies, we have em in AU too, only in addition to putting jam or honey on ours, we've got the option of putting vegemite on ours too. You put them in the toaster instead of bread, they're acually pretty revolting raw. English breakfast muffins are good too, which alos go in the toaster, once again pretty fuckin rank untoasted.

Crumpet.
Vegemite.
English muffin.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> English breakfast muffins are good too, which alos go in the toaster, once again pretty fuckin rank untoasted.


I eat these, although I do not at this point have muffin breaks


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vegemite.... uke:

It's true purpose for existing is to be spread all over the armour plating of tanks.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, here's some rain on our parade. The NEW rumor about this is that it's for Epic, and not 40k. Lame. Epic is as meaningless as LoTR to me.
http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/02/blood-angels-vs-orks-will-be-for-epic.html


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well theres still the chaos marine box rumor.

Maybe i'll get another DV.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> what the fuck is a Crumpet? I honestly have no fucking idea.


It's difficult o describe the crispy, soft, fluffy happiness that is a crumpet.

It's effectively a bread dough that's got to much water in it. You prove it, then chuck in bicarbonate of soda before cooking it in a metal ring on a searingly hot pan. Once it's cooked on both sides, you let it cool, then you toast it.

Complete bugger to make by hand, but absolutely worth the effort.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> Only one of the most delicious things you'll evber eat if have the chance. Being one of the collonies, we have em in AU too, only in addition to putting jam or honey on ours, we've got the option of putting vegemite on ours too. You put them in the toaster instead of bread, they're acually pretty revolting raw. English breakfast muffins are good too, which alos go in the toaster, once again pretty fuckin rank untoasted.
> 
> Crumpet.
> Vegemite.
> English muffin.


So, the moral of the story is that you have to burn english food slightly to make it any good.

Wait, wait, wait. I just googled "crumpets" and they look a lot like toasted mini beer pancakes :s


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> So, the moral of the story is that you have to burn english food slightly to make it any good.


Better yet, deep fry it! opcorn:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Better yet, deep fry it! opcorn:


Isn't that more scotland? :laugh:

Deep fried pizza/Haggis FTW

Although I did try Deep fried Mince Pie ths year


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Isn't that more scotland? :laugh:
> 
> Deep fried pizza/Haggis FTW
> 
> Although I did try Deep fried Mince Pie ths year


Good lad! :good:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Better yet, deep fry it! opcorn:


Doing wonders for your own racial stereotype there :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Never mind, eh? :laugh:


----------

